# What are these?



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

I occasionally get packets of "Bee Feed" seeds in the mail. I broadcast several of them in the corner of my lot. These are interesting. I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd go with pokeweed. Never seen the bees working it but the mature berries played the devil on a white t-shirt when I was growing up


----------



## Chicago_ks (Feb 27, 2018)

Darn. More staining berries. Everywhere a bird poops in my yard a mulberry tree pops up.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

The bush honey suckle isn't a picnic either, anywhere with a bird and beam of light seems to start one.


----------



## Hobo (Mar 4, 2014)

Looks like what we call poke salad in Georgia. (Poke is another term for sack or bag. Poor folks used to gather the leaves of this plant and put them in a poke. They would take the leaves home and boil them to eat.)


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Agree, It's poke. I get it everywhere that I let grow wild. Nothing eats the berries, not even my stupid chickens.

I have read the and the leaves are poison if not boiled.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yep, pokeweed. Very hard to kill. It produces a massive root knot that has to dug up to get rid of it. The fresh new leaves are edible after boiling in water with several water changes to leech out the toxins. Plants can easily reach 7 feet when mature. Dig em up and burn them or you will have them popping up everywhere.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

I heard once that the berries are the remedy for the poison ivy rash.


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Pokeweed, that berries are a remedy for light colored shirts. Dig em out!


----------

